# Redirected folders "read-only" after moving to new server



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

We have recently switched over to a new server for our domain. The issue we are having is that all the redirected my documents from each user are set to "read-only" now and the user has to save it under a different name. Any idea why this would be? We checked on the server end and the permissions look Ok. For example, JSmith's documents have Jsmith as a user with full read/write privileges. Any help would be appreciated. We are running 2003 SBS and the operating systems are all XP Pro.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Check the share permissions also, not just the security permissions.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

There is one "User Shared Folder" that is shared and has Domain Admins, Domain Users and Folder Operators all having full control, change and read permissions. The individual user folders within that "User Shared Folder" are not shared individually but under the global "User Shared Folder". 

The other thing is, when I go into Security of the "User Shared Folder" Domain Users only have "Special Permissions" checked under allow. Folder Operators have everything checked under allow. 

If I go to the properties of an individual user's shared folder the "read only" is checked. I have unchecked it and applied only to have it reapply the read-only right away when I close the properties and re-open them. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Check the folders owner - Make sure that the owner of the folder is the user and not the administrator. Also check the inherited permissions.


Dave


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

The owner of the main "User Shared Folders" is Domain\Administrators. If I click on Permissions Inherited from says <not inherited> on each. 

If I go to the individual folder, the owner is the [email protected]. If I click on permissions, the user has full control and inherited from is <not inherited>. Domain Admins and Folder Operators have full control and inherited from is C:\Users Shared Folders.

On the local desktop, the user is the owner and in permissions he has full control and inherited from says server.

Does that help?


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Does this happen if you create a new user with a new My Documents redirection or is it just for the existing users?

You said that you have moved to a new server. How have you done this? What was wrong with the old server?


Dave


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Haven't tried new users yet. 

Nothing was wrong with the old server, we just were running out of hard drive space so we decided to purchase a new one. We did a completely new install of all the programs on the new server and copied the shares from the old one to the new one. The domain name is different as well if that gives you any indication.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Any ideas?


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry I was waiting to hear if you tried it with a new user?

"If I go to the properties of an individual user's shared folder the "read only" is checked. I have unchecked it and applied only to have it reapply the read-only right away when I close the properties and re-open them. "

Is it still re-applying the read-only right? If you change the owner and give give full permissions again does it revert?


Dave


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

The Read-Only attribute in the properties is a grey check mark. I can un-check it but it goes back to being a grey check mark. I did the attrib -r command on the folder with the same results. 

I changed the owner to the user and unchecked read-only and it reverted. I changed it to administrator and unchecked read-only and it reverted as well. 

Is there a significance to it having a grey check mark instead of black?


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok here is a new update. Within his user shared folder, I right clicked on one of the excel documents and went to properties and noticed that under "Security" his name wasn't listed. I added his name and clicked on full control and then he was able to edit fine and it wasn't read only for him. 

The weird thing is, main folder that everything is in, when I right click on that and go to Security, his name is listed with full control but for some reason it is not applying all the files/folders within that folder.

Is there any way to apply it to everything within the folder because I would really prefer not to have to go file by file and do this. Although, within the main folder, it looks like all the files in there have changed to have his name in the security tab with Full Control selected. Although, it doesn't work that way in the other folders within the main folder. If I change it on one file within the sub folders, it just changes it for that file.

<update> If I add the user under Security and give him full control, it goes to all the files in that folder but not the folders within that folder. Unless you know of another way, I will have to go folder by folder to change.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

You shouldnt need to. Just go to the main folder, right click and go to properties. Then go to the security tab and click advanced. Click change options and clcik the "replace all child object permissions with inheritable permissions from this object box". This should apply the permissions to all the child folders and files as well. 


Dave


----------

